# [Solved] Firefox nie drukuje, OO się zepsuł

## matiit

```

mat@localhost ~ $ soffice 

(soffice:19976): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "aurora",

mat@localhost ~ $ firefox

No running windows found

(firefox-bin:20049): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "aurora",

[NoScript] *** OVERLAY INSTALL ***

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 20049 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

mat@localhost ~ $ 

```

openoffice uruchamia splasha, okno, ale to okno odrazu znika...

Firefox crashuje się w momencie  naciśnięcia ctrl+p

(usuwałem ~/.ooo*)

Sprawdzałem także z roota i to samo... 

Firefox w safe mode też sie crashuje...

widzę że jeszcze się zepsuł cups:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited on signal 11!                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: cupsd failed to start

```

Last edited by matiit on Wed Dec 12, 2007 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

co Ci podpowiada revdep-rebuild?

----------

## matiit

Nic nie znalazł.

----------

## Poe

jaka wersja OO? 2.3.0, 2.3.1? bin? source? przypuszczam, ze procek 64bit?

miałem ten bład w binarce 2.3.0, co prawda nie przy uruchamianiu, ale przy próbie zapisu pliku segfaultowało mi. pomogła aktualizacja do binarki 2.3.1, wszystko działa.

spotkalem na forum pare takich samych przypadkow. wyglada to na jakis bug w OO.

----------

## matiit

32bit

wersja -bin najnowsza dla ~x86...

Działała poprawnie czyt. nie przestała działać po aktualizacji.

----------

## szachy

mi oo też nagle przestał działać, segfaultował w gdb bodajże na libgcrypt.so.11 

 pomogło downgrade dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0 do 1.2.4

----------

## matiit

szachy: 

rzeczywiście  :Smile: 

cofnąłem libgcrypt i się usunęły wszystkie 3 problemy  :Smile: 

A ja rekompilowałem glibc, gtk... cofałem... hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

so..... [S..... (bardziej nie podpowiem)

----------

